# Confused on Casting Numbers



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Sorry for my ignorance but I am trying to decipher my engine numbers. The Firing Order is 18438572. The number in front of the carburetor area is 9786286. According to one site, it lists the casting number for 1967 as 9786133 for a 400cid. Does the coed change throughout the year? The 4 digit date code appears to be F217, which would indicate June 21, 1967. How are these other numbers interpreted? Different websites give different areas as to where to find the number to match the VIN, but I can't find in in those locations. Again, these numbers are not "stamped", they are raised. Any help for this novice would be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The engine casting number will be located behind the head on the passenger side of the block, if you have ordered PHS documents the engine unit number on the build sheet will match the stamped number on the front of the block also beneath head. Take pictures of all of the codes and post to your thread, 
Good luck,


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SWFL-GTO said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I am trying to decipher my engine numbers. The Firing Order is 18438572. The number in front of the carburetor area is 9786286. According to one site, it lists the casting number for 1967 as 9786133 for a 400cid. Does the coed change throughout the year? The 4 digit date code appears to be F217, which would indicate June 21, 1967. How are these other numbers interpreted? Different websites give different areas as to where to find the number to match the VIN, but I can't find in in those locations. Again, these numbers are not "stamped", they are raised. Any help for this novice would be sincerely appreciated!



Yes, Block Casting #9786133 = Used on all 1967 400CI Engines. The heads will have "670" cast in the center exhaust port as another clue.

If I recall correctly, the casting number was near the distributor in the early part of 1967 and later it was put on the back of the engine's shelf where the bellhousing bolts up. Here is my brother's 1967 400 - this is a July casting so right at the end of the 1967 run and transition to the 1968 models which put the casting code on all engines from 1968 on as you see here. BUT, this block also does not have a 2-letter engine code, just a "P" for Pontiac so it is most likely a replacement block with November 1966 heads.


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Both of these and the date code are at the front of the engine block. Isn't that photo with the number 9786286 the casting number. On the PHS document of Car Order Form, the Engine Unit number is 705041. Is that the number I should be looking for?


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you, so where does the last three number "286" come from. I should have done more research but all of the documentation (and there is a ton of it) has been consistent in saying it was the original engine.


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Because the date code is June 21, 1967


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SWFL-GTO said:


> Thank you, so where does the last three number "286" come from. I should have done more research but all of the documentation (and there is a ton of it) has been consistent in saying it was the original engine.


That is simply the casting code for the intake only, not the engine. The code _*is*_ 1967 GTO.



Ron's Pontiac Page: Pontiac Intake Manifold Part Numbers



The EUN may be found just above the 2-letter Engine Code on the front of the block. The engine will not have the last few digits of the VIN stamped on it as this was not mandated until 1968 and it is found vertical running along the lower timing cover.


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

T


PontiacJim said:


> That is simply the casting code for the intake only, not the engine. The code _*is*_ 1967 GTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just found a page that said that it was the proper intake manifold. I was confused. So, I should be looking for the EUN on my PHS documentation. Can that be seen from sliding under the car?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SWFL-GTO said:


> T
> 
> Thank you. I just found a page that said that it was the proper intake manifold. I was confused. So, I should be looking for the EUN on my PHS documentation. Can that be seen from sliding under the car?


Nope. Should be easily seen above the 2-letter engine code. You may have to scrape paint off to see it. It is right below the left side head at the front/top of the block along with your engine code. So leaning over the fender should do the trick.


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Passenger side for the engine block stamping, left side as you are standing in front of the car looking in.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> f I recall correctly, the casting number was near the distributor in the early part of 1967 and later it was put on the back of the engine's shelf where the bellhousing bolts up.


And they switched engine codes around May, and used a 4bolt main block for the end of the year, or so Ive read.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a 67 and yes, you look at PHS and the front of the passenger head.

My car was built at the end of may, so I would love to find it had a 4 bolt, but only because there werent many


----------



## SWFL-GTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you all so much. Can't see it, due to AC unit.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------

